# Jackson Pratt Drain - How would I code Exchange



## steph2355 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, 

How would I code Exchange Jackson Pratt Drain?

Thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 12, 2009)

In my 3M system, this procedure codes to 17999.


----------



## steph2355 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank You for the help!


----------

